# Happy Fathers Day



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

Happy Father's Day, to all the men folk on this forum. hope all of u enjoy the beautiful day.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you and you folks have a good day as well! It's going to be 86 and thunderstorms here in northeast Ohio today, which is hot and humid for us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd take your 86 if that's a high temp in a heartbeat.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I'd take your 86 if that's a high temp in a heartbeat.


x2


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

It was 92 here in South Central TN it was muggy couldn't let mom stay outside long w her COPD. hard to breath so muggy. But I persevered I cut bushes to shapes n sizes. I edged moms yard n driveway. I replanted a few succulents. Cleaned out some dead leaves etc.. of the tomato plants. Filled 2 containers of bird seed n necter for the birds in front cleaned n refilled the water fountain for birds to bathe n drink... etc... n did more yesterday than today. Love it feels good to go to bed feeling I worked hard. And get to do it again the next day. I'm gonna do all that here at home tomorrow. Hot fun work. Mom thinks I'm nuts. Lol


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> x2


More thunderstorms today. Not too bad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> More thunderstorms today. Not too bad.


A little more mud for you to slog through.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A little more mud for you to slog through.


Yes, but it's actually a little drier than last year.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kimmin328 said:


> It was 92 here in South Central TN it was muggy couldn't let mom stay outside long w her COPD. hard to breath so muggy. But I persevered I cut bushes to shapes n sizes. I edged moms yard n driveway. I replanted a few succulents. Cleaned out some dead leaves etc.. of the tomato plants. Filled 2 containers of bird seed n necter for the birds in front cleaned n refilled the water fountain for birds to bathe n drink... etc... n did more yesterday than today. Love it feels good to go to bed feeling I worked hard. And get to do it again the next day. I'm gonna do all that here at home tomorrow. Hot fun work. Mom thinks I'm nuts. Lol


You’re always going 100 miles an hour when health allows! You are crazy- but In the best way.  We all know I’m crazy too!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Raining here to.. But I'm kind of glad because it hasn't rained at my house in like a month or so..


----------

